# Talked to dr today



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well turns out it wasn't a polyp he removed. He said it was some kind of inflammation due to the use of laxative. Nothing to worry about. He said my next one is in 2 years







I was hoping for more than that. I asked him that if it takes so long for polyps to develop and then longer for cancer to develop, why 2 years. He said because I have so many relatives who had colon cancer, mine could develop faster. I'm a little miffed w/him tho. Once he gave me the good news, he was ready to hang up. So I said "by the way" then went on to say how I got sick after the scope. Threw up a couple of times. I told him perhaps he should give me something for naseau before the scope. He said "hmmm, ok we'll talk about it." Then I went on to say I'm still dealing w/the gas/bloating I had before the scope. Asked what we were going to do about it. He told me to keep a log of food eaten, bowel habits, exercise etc and perhaps I "could learn something." In other words, I'm to figure it out on my own? I also told him that for the past month or so I notice I burp more than I did before. I also have this feeling in my upper chest sometimes of a burp building, but never comes up. He said "keep the log for a few months then if we need to talk, call me." Was I just brushed off or what? I swear he schedules 30 seconds for each patient phone call. When I wanted to talk longer about MY health, it threw his schedule off. I do like him & Trust him, but he frustrates me w/this brush off attitude. I'm glad I don't have to think about a scope for 2 years, but still don't feel great and am STILL searching for an answer!


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm glad the polyp turned out to be nothing!That sucks that he wasn't willing to talk about problems - maybe schedule an actual appointment with him? I talked to my GI yesterday too because I had a fever and severe pain (and huh, that follow-up sheet SAID to call if you had a fever and/or severe pain ...) and he wasn't too helpful on the phone either. As my family doctor likes to say, specialists tend to have something of an attitude problem.Maybe start that food log and make an appointment with a different GI to discuss the problems, now that you're armed with test results.Good luck!


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Lauri! I'm so glad to hear that there is no cancer. That is really good news.I think you were brushed off and that he probably does have a 30 second window to make those calls. Many specialists are pretty close to God _in their minds_ and really don't like to be challenged or to have the patient take over the conversation. Sadly, we do have to manage our own healthcare these days. Keeping track of what you are (and aren't) eating/drinking may give you some answers, though. Despite his attitude, the idea is a good one.Enjoy the good news!!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

thank you both. Ya I do agree we need to take charge. I have also been having what I believe is acid reflux. He told me 2 zantac 150 mg. a day. That seems to help a little. I notice my stomach always feels off. If I press on my skin in the area about 2 inches below where your rib cage comes together I have discomfort and sometimes pain. I'll keep the log for a while. If my other symptoms get worse, I'll go see him. He's much easier to talk to if you are sitting across the desk from him (and paying for it!) Thanks again.


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope that between you keeping a log and being aware of what triggers things and the doctor being available to you that you wil get to the root oof all of this. Keep in touch, okay?


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I hope so. I may have to call him and make appt. Ever since I had the scope, I've just been "off." Yesterday I went for a walk and a felt awful. Today same thing. When I walk up my abdomen hurt. WHen I got up I felt weak and have a constant burning feeling in abdomen. Nothing real painful. IT's not like I'm doubled over in pain. But It definately effects what I do for the day. Yesterday I ate more "normal" for the 1st time since scope. That may have something to do w/it. I'm just tired of feeling lousy. IT's worse since the scope. Not sure why.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been feeling WAY off since my scope too. Glad I'm not alone with that. Yesterday we went shopping, and 45 minutes on my feet pretty much killed me.Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Today is just awful. I have constant pain in my abdomen. Can't even eat. I HAVE to go do a few errands and I don't know how. I "Think" it's gas from actually eating. If I push on my stomach I can move air. Every now and then I can hear/feel gurgling. Then pass a SMALL amount of gas. But the pain is constant. IT's so frustrating.


----------

